# Narrow leaf java fern



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Anybody growing this? You like it?


----------



## SueNH (Feb 25, 2004)

I've got some. Love it. Very easy, seems to look nicer than the regular for me and grows well without wanting to take over the world.


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

I've got a few clumps and it reproduces for me at the same rate as normal java ferns. My only gripe is that the plantlets seem to have an easier time clogging up my filter intakes. Other than that it's a great plant.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a small amount, it has really grabbed onto my driftwood and is spreading nicely. It is easy to miss it in a tank full of grass like plants due to its shape.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Have some and will be using it in a new scape. I really like how it works well for smaller tanks unline the other ferns (besides windelov)


My question is, what is this fern called? I know it is narrow, but it isn't what is typically refered to as narrow leaf. I have heard someone coin the name needle leaf. Any scientific names on it and the more common and wider narrow leaf?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I just got some from Mike (momotaro) around Christmas. I agree - seems to grow about the same rate as regular java fern. Neat stuff.


----------



## rob g (Jan 4, 2005)

Gomer said:


> what is this fern called? I know it is narrow, but it isn't what is typically refered to as narrow leaf. I have heard someone coin the name needle leaf. Any scientific names on it and the more common and wider narrow leaf?


I only recently realized that this "needle leaf" was not what everyone was referring to when they said narrow leaf JF. I've had it for a couple of years, and just recently noticed that the narrow leaf that is consistently offered on aquabid is much wider. I, too, would like to know what to call this variant to clearly distinguish it from the wider version of narrow leaf.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, who knows where the stuff from Aquabid comes from. Karen Randall has stated that there are two recognized forms of narrow leaf java fern: short leaf and long leaf, and dozens of other species yet to be classified and most not suitable for the aquarium. She says Tropica is testing several sub species.

This is another plant produced by Oriental Aquarium in Singapore, and is listed in their new catalog. They do not specify if it is the talll or short variety.

Many hobbyists in the USA got their plants from a gentleman named Loh from Singapore over 2 years ago when he was mailing plants to people who donated to the APD defense fund. He was also responsible for sending people Chrsitmas moss for the first time. 2 or 3 years ago these plants were apparently commercially available to people in Singapore and Taiwan before they were made available to the USA. Now they are being exported to the USA. People in Canada can get them from Tropica. Plants that were originally from Loh have been traded amoung hobbyists here and even sold on Aquabid.

You have to also realize that Java fern can vary greatly in shape and size as any plant does. I have gotten some java fern from Florida that could pass for narrow leaf java fern, same basic shape, but I know for a fact it is not the real thing.

I love this plant. I never understood the big attraction until I got the real thing myself. Very cool. Gomer, apparently at this point it is considered an un named variant specie. It is not a cultivar.


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> I just got some from Mike (momotaro) around Christmas. I agree - seems to grow about the same rate as regular java fern. Neat stuff.


That's probably part of what I sent him, which I had gotten from 2003 AGA in Dallas at auction. I still have the main plant, some good sized clumps and a lot of tiny babies from that, though I've lost some large bits to leaving them out of water too long during water changes.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Thats them Ann!

Mike


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Haha, isn't it funny how things go? Narrowlead Java Fern:Ann->Mike->Myself. Compact Sword:Ann->Myself->Mike 
Even more interesting is the possibility that most of the narrowleaf java fern in the US could probably be traced to one guy? Kind of like the fact that most of the coffee in the Western Hemisphere came from one coffee bean brought to the Maldives in 1720.


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow this thread is still open? Dont mind if I post....mine has brown strings growing out of the leaves. Whats this?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

AquaLady86 said:


> Wow this thread is still open? Dont mind if I post....mine has brown strings growing out of the leaves. Whats this?


Most likely, they are roots.

Interesting that you drudged up an 8 year old thread


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> Most likely, they are roots.
> 
> Interesting that you drudged up an 8 year old thread


Least he used the search function :red_mouth:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaLady86 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I (she) used the search function because I didnt want to start a new thread on a topic that's already being discussed. Lol 8 years ago. So the brown strings are roots? I have them on driftwood. Is this ok?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

AquaLady86 said:


> Yes I (she) used the search function because I didnt want to start a new thread on a topic that's already being discussed. Lol 8 years ago. So the brown strings are roots? I have them on driftwood. Is this ok?


Yes and yes.


----------

